# Optical illusion waiting for a cutting board



## Stoli (Mar 7, 2009)

I've seen a couple optical illusion cutting boards, like the bulge board (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60375).

I just saw this, and it is screaming out for a cutting board:

http://www.moillusions.com/2012/02/warping-cushion-effect.html


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good call Stoli.


----------



## joshtank (Apr 5, 2010)

oh wow. that'd be awesome.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

That was hard to look at. My eyes are still watering.
It might make a good cutting board. Perhaps in Maple, Cherry and Walnut.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice idea! A lot of cutting, but it wouldn't be terrible difficult.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Great idea. A lot of cutting, but shouldn't be too bad. I wonder what it would look like on wood.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh my. I think that would make a terrific cutting board. Be sure to post pix when you get it done!


----------

